# Evidence of genuine relationship



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I am about to lodge my 820 visa application and this is what I have to present to demonstrate our relationship:

Statutory Declarations by me and my partner

*Financial evidence*
- Bond receipts for two properties (in both our names)
- Rental contract for two properties (in both our names)
- Copy of car insurance certificates (applicant/sponsor)
- Bank statements (showing fortnightly transfers)
- Joint bank account opening letter

*Nature of household evidence*
- Statement detailing living arrangements, housework, rental agreement in both names, utilities, etc
- 20 letters/postcards addressed to sponsor/applicant
- Receipts for furniture 
- Receipts for appliances

*Social context evidence*
- four statutory declarations from friends/family
- wedding invitations (x2)
- official birthday invitation (from my partner's brother-in-law)
- air tickets, boarding passes and hotel receipt for 2010 overseas vacation and air tickets and reservation confirmations for 2011 overseas vacation

*Nature of commitment evidence*
- Telephone bills (applicant/sponsor) showing we call/text each other all the time
- Various photographs (applicant/sponsor) .. (about 20 photos)

Now the BIG question.... *is this enough?* 
Is there anything I am missing which could be fundamental in the decision? 

Any advice/help/suggestions are much appreciated.

Cheers,

FT


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

It sounds good. You have plenty of evidence.

Go through this sticky to see if there is anything else other people have included that you would like to include too.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2997-very-unofficial-defacto-visa-tips.html


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I think this would be more than enough. My partner and a I submitted a few items less than you, and our CO still stated that we had quite a lot of evidence, so you should be right 

Don't forget that you two also need to write about the history/ development of your relationship in your statements.

You should also take a look at the sticky about presenting the application, if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think this would be more than enough. My partner and a I submitted a few items less than you, and our CO still stated that we had quite a lot of evidence, so you should be right
> 
> ...


Thank you guys, priceless information as always.

FT


----------



## julianne (Sep 23, 2010)

francesco_totti said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about to lodge my 820 visa application and this is what I have to present to demonstrate our relationship:
> 
> ...


Your list is very similar to what my partner and I submitted. Just make sure you detail everything in your declarations. We realised only after sending in our application that we didn't mention our joint health care and dental insurance in our declaration. We have included copies of the policies, but just forgot to mention it in the declaration! Oops!

Good luck


----------



## smurfsaway (Jun 27, 2011)

sounds good to me to i would try emailing migration agents it has been good for us so far


----------

